# chytrolin



## Enquiring Mind

Chytrolin ( Source )- jaký to má smysl, spíš nebo výlučně hanlivý (vševěda - know-all, know-it-all, clever dick)?   Našel jsem v internetu dost příkladů, ale u některých se mi zdá, že hanlivé není, a dost lidí si tento termin volí sami jako přezdívku, třeba "Jak si Chytrolin vyslouzil princeznu".
Thanks in advance.
(p.s.:  "dost lidí ..... sam*i* "? Je to chyba?)


----------



## texpert

není to vyloženě hanlivé - něco jako *clever jack*, případně *pundit*


----------



## Faustin

It sounds moderately derogatory to me. A smart ass, a wise guy, I would say. A bit irritated irony or perhaps even condescension. Quite neutral when used as a nickname or a character name.

("Lidé si volí sami" is OK.)


----------



## bibax

> "Lidé si volí sami" is OK.


Faustin se vyhnul odpovědi.


> p.s.: "dost lidí ..... sami"? Je to chyba?


Ano, je. Čeština je v tomto směru jednodušší než angličtina. Vždycky musím hledat, jak napsat "a lot of people is/are"  (na webu vyhrává are). Ale podmět je přece "a lot", jeden lot. People (z lat. populus = lid) je také singulár, navíc za předložkou of je to atribut, a nikoliv podmět. V češtině platí pravidlo shody formálního podmětu s přísudkem. Statčí jen vědět, jakého rodu a čísla je formální podmět. Nemusíte nikde nic hledat. 


Lidé se rozhodují sami.
Roboti se rozhodují sami. (roboti - život.)
Hrobové se otevřeli sami. (hrobové/graves - život. !!)
Hroby se otevřely samy od sebe. (hroby = neživ.)
Děti se nerozhodují samy. (děti - fem. plur. !!)
Jen pět lidí se rozhodlo samo.
Hodně lidí se rozhoduje samo.
Zbytek lidí se nerozhoduje sám. (zbytek - masc.)
Dost lidí se rozhioduje samo.
Spousta lidí se rozhoduje sama. (spousta - fem.)

To jsem ale chytrolín.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Thanks for your replies, texpert, Faustin and bibax.
Thank you, bibax (toť anglicky, protože marně hledám, jak se tvoří pátý pád u slov končících na "x". Nevím totiž, jestli "jsi" - abych tak řek - pán, muž, soudce nebo předseda ) for the helpful examples.  Má to svou logiku.  Ještě prozradím, že jsem si taky pohrával s formulací "dost lid*í* si tento termin volí sam*ých"* . Ach jo ...


----------



## bibax

Rozumím. Čeština není zas tak úplně snadná.

Většina chytrolínů je obuta.  
Většina chytrolínů je obutých.  

Většina chytrolínů je sama.  
Většina chytrolínů je samých.  

Rozdíl je asi v tom, že zájmena _sám_ a _samý_ nemají stejný význam a funkci a nelze je libovolně zaměňovat.

X se chová podobně jako s, může být měkké nebo tvrdé. Jména cizího původu na -x (-s) se skloňují většinou podle vzoru _oráč_ (dříve - ve středověku  - byly vzory _chlap, dub, oráč, meč, vládyka, panoše_). Vok. oráči, Athosi, Porthosi, Aramisi, Alexi, Asterixi, Vencingetorixi, Pertinaxi, Rexi!


----------



## Faustin

Já jsem se odpovědi nevyhnul, já jsem si totiž otázku pořádně nepřečetl.
Píšu přes celou A4: "Já, Faustin, si vždycky řádně ověřím na co vlastně odpovídám, abych u toho místo za chytrolína nebyl za trubku."
A dám nejmíň dvacetkrát podepsat.


----------

